# Samsung T260 Backlight issue



## kameeloofd (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello,

I'm having a problem with my samsung t260 since few days, when i put it on i got 2 seconds of image and then it goes black, i did some research and ended up testing if i could see any image when looking with a flashlight and indeed i can see the image very dark.

Now i found out the most common problem with this was the capacitors on the powerboard on the monitor, so i took it appart and checked out the powerboard but to me dismay the all seem to be ok and not bulging (some images below)





































So i was wondering what ells could be the problem and how i could fix it, if it can't be fixed can i buy a new powerboard or something? Does that matter which one based on your monitor model number?

I don't have much knowledge about monitors but i really want to get this one back up and running, its just 2 yeards en few months old.

Any help is really welcome 

Happy holidays to everybody


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

most monitors have a 3yr warranty on them


----------



## kameeloofd (Dec 24, 2011)

The 2 years warranty i got from the shop where i bought it are passed but is it a 3 years warranty by samsung itself you are talking about?

And didn't i loose warranty by breaking the monitor appart now? :s


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you simply took it apart, it should still be OK. Most don't have a seal on them. If you did actually "break it open", then yes...the warranty is now VOID.

With that said, there isn't much component level repair or assistance provided here. And if there isn't anything obviously damaged (ie: blown or bulging cap, etc.), then without schematics and proper test equipment you are simply guessing.


----------



## kameeloofd (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,

I've been very carefull with it while opening it i might have used the wrong words ^^

I did have to remove a patch in order to get the panel loose, i don't know if this will make it visible for samsung that i have opened it :s

I was looking to maybe buy the whole power board and connect it, i'm almost sure the problem i caused by that, but i can't find where to but this power board and if its a unique one i'm searching for samsung t260 or are these the same on the newer models?

Thanks already


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Have you tried using a different input, such as the D-Sub or the HDMI plugs or even a different cable? I've got the same monitor as you which is also 2 years old this month with no issues experienced whatsoever. My suggestion is to take it to a reputable TV repair facility in your area so they can check it out, it might just be something you're missing that they pick up on.


----------



## kameeloofd (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,

Yes i have tried different inputs and also different pc's sadly enough same result 

I already brought it to a guy who repairs all kind of pc issues but he told me he couldn't get the part he needed to replace (backlight inverter) so at the moment i'm searching for the part myself but its not easy to know what exactly i'm searching for as i don't know that much about monitors.

I'm looking out for another pc repair in the area but there don't seem to be many :s


----------

